
Export SwiftUI code from Figma designs - insomnie
https://www.figma.com/community/plugin/784879032180068427/SwiftUI-Inspector
======
joshuawright11
Been using SwiftUI pretty in depth for a side project. It's been 80% awesome
and 20% super frustrating. I can do so much more with SO much less code, but
there are definitely a lot of gaps & annoying issues (particularly around
documentation and in depth customization).

Fortunately it's easy to fill in the gaps with UIKit & there are some amazing
people out there doing documentation (shout out to the guy at
[https://swiftui-lab.com/](https://swiftui-lab.com/), you've saved me so much
time!)

Per usual with Apple its a fantastic product launched in a buggy, incomplete
state. Still a great option if you're willing to deal with the kinks.

Hopefully 2.0 will make it an even more solid (if not de facto) choice for all
iOS devs!

------
dep_b
I don't think SwiftUI will be stable until another two years or so. Swift 1
and 2 were alpha and beta tests, Swift 3 code kind of was the final language
where 4 and 5 were cleaning up the API's and syntax and incrementally
improving the language. SwiftUI has the same roughness to it and I expect the
same kind of breaking changes.

Good luck supporting this code until then!

But really nice. Once SwiftUI starts working properly it's true WYSIWYG in
Xcode and exporting it from Figma really could help speeding up the front-end
process.

~~~
tradertef
I've ported my apps to Swift in the first year. Looking back it was not the
best approach, but for new applications it makes perfect sense to start with
swift only. Regarding SwiftUI, I will wait at least 1 year :).

~~~
dep_b
I still maintain applications that were started in Swift 1.x. But it looks a
lot more like my old Objective-C code, it really took a while before my
approaches changed.

------
mkchoi212
This is insane. If the exported code is somewhat read-able, functions
correctly, and the library gets updated as SwiftUI evolves, this is a game
changer for iOS devs.

However, these are big IFs. Handling navigation, view hierarchy, and view
category identification may be very hard to solve.

~~~
insomnie
This is absolutely the goal. Not to mention bringing this to other design
tools. Sketch, Adobe XD, etc.

~~~
mkchoi212
Awesome! Excited to see where this goes! Keep up the great work!

------
jamil7
Nice project, shapes and vectors would be extremely cool!

~~~
insomnie
Coming soon.

------
deepu256
Looks nice.

Figma to Flutter would be super awesome.

------
swebs
What's Figma?

~~~
saagarjha
A design tool: [https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)

~~~
waste_monk
I believe they were referring to the Ligma meme, in humorous reference to the
fact that Figma is only one letter different to Ligma. e.g.

A: "Did you hear about ligma?"

B: "No, what is ligma"

A: "Ligma balls, haha"

(Ligma being an alternative pronunciation of "lick my", similar to gunna /
going to)

~~~
saagarjha
Oh, I guess I wasn’t looking for that on Hacker News…

